
RaftLib - evacchi
http://www.raftlib.io/
======
carry_it
Just checked this out. Took a bit of getting used to direction wise if you're
accustomed to Go...but this is freaking awesome!

------
bob_rad
Great library. I use it all the time. I hope the authors the best. Can't
believe they do this for free.

~~~
invalidpath
all the time? I've used it for image processing. Seems decent. As good of
performance as rolling my own. Waiting for multi-node support.

